# SPY SHOTS OF NEW BMW 7 series



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

The rest of the pics can be seen here:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphot...D/6060918.001/bmw/spy-photos-new-bmw-7-series


----------



## SP330 (Apr 9, 2006)

Front's okay. The rear proves another horrendous failure for the 7.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The photochop looks stupid, however the spy shots look great from the back, front I can't say because the kidneys are covered up with mesh.:thumbup: :thumbup:

QUAD EXHAUST! WOW!


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

I've never understood why the exhaust is hidden on the 7er. Quad exhaust would be fantastic.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boxboss said:


> I've never understood why the exhaust is hidden on the 7er. Quad exhaust would be fantastic.


It's supposed to be conservative I guess. It looks like its twin exaust with quad pipes. If you take a look under the current 7's they all have dual exaust they're just side by side. I love the way the cars when you hold the pedal down and you can hear the engine literally sucking air in through the intake, ahhh bliss.:drive:


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> It's supposed to be conservative I guess. It looks like its twin exaust with quad pipes. If you take a look under the current 7's they all have dual exaust they're just side by side.


MB's are conservative. IMO, the 7 is a very "sporty" looking large sedan. BMW's have always been about driving excitement, performance, and looks to match, even the 7er. To hide the exhaust, dual or otherwise, diminishes that "sporty" look just ever so slightly. Not that I want it to sound like my e64, only enhance the sport look.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> It looks like its twin exaust with quad pipes.


I can't see that happening...that's an ///M trademark.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boxboss said:


> I can't see that happening...that's an ///M trademark.


I guess you're right, it looks like they tacked on two pieces of piping to each exaust tip to make it look like quads.


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I guess you're right, it looks like they tacked on two pieces of piping to each exaust tip to make it look like quads.


Well, exhausts like the one on the X5 4.8is (chromed oval) wouldn't be bad....
BTW, did anybody notice that the taillights of the spy-pic car look like the taillights on the current (new) VW Jetta/Passat?


----------



## gassy (May 23, 2005)

SP330 said:


> Front's okay. The rear proves another horrendous failure for the 7.


"Hideous" is what comes to mind. WTF is up with these designers- it seems like they're getting further and further down the road of bland and ugly? Guess I'm keeping my '04 745i for a while then switching to something more classically styled. WTF this will be, I dunno...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It looks good, however it looks like they're stealing a design cue from the S-Class with the wheel arches. :slap: for BMW for having to STEAL something like this from Mercedes but :thumbup: for putting them on there, it looks good.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

If I am not mistaken it seems the 7 borrows a bit from the new 3 series body style ?

No I am not on crack  

:dunno:


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*Looks nice...*

Here are two pictures I found online of an accurate computer simulation of what the 2009 BMW 7 Series supposed to look like. It looks good, not too different from my 2006 750, but I hope they would stay within the boundaries of the trade mark 7 series features. No bland styling and not too high tech styling either like the awkward looking Japanese cars. Hopefully they would also add a ton of high tech gadgets that would make the 7 Series ever more irresistible!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

beimerdude said:


> Here are two pictures I found online of an accurate computer simulation of what the 2009 BMW 7 Series supposed to look like. It looks good, not too different from my 2006 750, but I hope they would stay within the boundaries of the trade mark 7 series features. No bland styling and not too high tech styling either like the awkward looking Japanese cars. Hopefully they would also add a ton of high tech gadgets that would make the 7 Series ever more irresistible!


I disagree, how is the E65 (02-05) not high tech looking? Also, that photochop looks like hell in the rear end I hope thats not what it looks like.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

beimerdude said:


> ...the 2009 BMW 7 Series...


My understanding was the 2008 models would be the next major redesign. I had planned on either reupping on the old style next Sept if I didn't like the new, or going with the new if the styling was attractive. I know generally BMW has a 7 year cycle - anyone know for sure when the redesign is due?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boxboss said:


> My understanding was the 2008 models would be the next major redesign. I had planned on either reupping on the old style next Sept if I didn't like the new, or going with the new if the styling was attractive. I know generally BMW has a 7 year cycle - anyone know for sure when the redesign is due?


:stupid:

Nope, no one knows when its due, estimates are either late '07-mid '08


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Nope, no one knows when its due, estimates are either late '07-mid '08


I don't want the same with what happened with my e64 - 4 months after I bought it, the 650 comes out.:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boxboss said:


> I don't want the same with what happened with my e64 - 4 months after I bought it, the 650 comes out.:dunno:


Yes, that would prove unfortunate for me as well. I had a similar experience, 1 and a half years after I got the 7 the 760i came out and I was kicking my self in the ass all the way home after I test drove one because I knew it was coming out but I didn't want to wait. However, I really didn't want to fork out $30k more for basically a stripped down version of the car I already had. The premium on the 760i is ridiculous, you can't even get comfort seats instead you get some crappy sport seats (which are nice but you don't get air conditioning in them or massage)


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I disagree, how is the E65 (02-05) not high tech looking? Also, that photochop looks like hell in the rear end I hope thats not what it looks like.


Well in a way I meant that whatever they do with styling, they should keep the trade mark features of the 7 Series intact. Yes, the BMW 7 Series possess a styling characteristic that can be described as high tech, but in a way they still have connected with the BMW roots and have not steered far from what makes a BMW a BMW in terms of styling. Unlike- for example, Japanese cars, were their designers pay little to no regard for keeping traditions of the exterior styling of their vehicles.

As for the rear picture of the computer simulation, I think it is not that bad but it could be worked out a little bit more so that it would reflect the design feature and status that is the hallmark of the 7 Series. But remember that future car designs and styling are a valued secret at BMW, and the designers at BMW will do anything to keep their new designs secret to the public. We can all speculate on what the next generation 7 Series will look like, but we won't know for sure until the first 2009 BMW 7 Series officially rolls down the assembly line.


----------



## SMG-6 (Dec 2, 2005)

lollololol Looks like a beat up Impala


----------

